# A KERESŐ NEM MŰKÖDIK JELENLEG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ladysla (2020 Április 3)

*Kedves Fórumozók!

Az admin üzenetét szeretném megosztani veletek. 
(Igyekszünk ezt az információhordozó hsz-t szem előtt tartani.)
*​*
A szervercsere mellett a keresőprogram cseréjére is szükség van. Ennek komoly pénzügyi vonzata van, ami az egyetlen, de jelentős akadály. A megoldást még keressük. Bármilyen ötletnek, konkrét segítségnek (pl. támogatók, reklám stb.) örülünk.
Köszönöm a türelmeteket és a megértéseteket.
üdv Melitta

*


----------



## Dabadi75 (2020 Április 3)

Kedves Kormányosok!!!!

Nem szoktam nagyon hangoztatni a véleményemet és lehet, hogy most sem kellene. Én hálás vagyok, hogy erre az oldalra vetődtem évekkel korábban és örülnék, ha továbbra is működne.
Olvastam már valahol Melittától, hogy amikor elindult az oldal nem gondolta volna hogy ekkorára fog nőni. Ami bizonyos szempontból jó, hisz látszik, hogy sikeres és működik.
Bizonyos szempontból pedig rossz, mert a működtetéséhez már többre lenne szükség - lásd szerver-csere; kereső-csere. És valószínű van más is. Pl, hogy a Ti munkátok önkéntes és rengeteg időt fordítotok arra, hogy mi elégedettek legyünk. Én megértem a problémákat, mások viszont háborognak, mert természetesnek veszik az oldal eddigi működését.
Én személy szerint nem örülnék annak, ha reklámokkal lenne teleszórva az oldal - máshol is tapasztalunk ilyeneket. Én nem szeretem őket, de azt is megértem, ha ezt a megoldást választjátok és van rá lehetőség.
Javasolnám, hogy aki regisztrált vagy regisztrálna egy minimális összeget fizessen. Aki szeretné, az önkéntes alapon továbbra is támogassa annyival az oldalt, amennyivel jónak látja.
Hogy miért mondom ezt? 
A napokban az egyik topikban ismét belefutottam abba a bizonyos bejegyzésbe: "Nem találom a keresőt!"
A hozzászóló 4-5 éve regisztrált és 5 hozzászólást sikerült eddig összegyűjtenie. Feltételezem, hogy most valamire szüksége lett volna és a kereső hiánya miatt ezt nem tudta pillanatok alatt megoldani.
Az évek során azt láttam, hogy önzetlenül osztják meg egymással a tagok azt ami éppen érdekli őket, vagy birtokolják - cserébe ők is hozzájutnak valami máshoz.
Én sem látogatok minden topicot, de azt tapasztaltam, hogy amelyeket követek van egy kemény mag, akik fenntartják az adott témakört.
Ne lásson senki csak az orráig! Aki olvasni szeret valószínű több könyvhöz jut, ha minimális összeget kellene is fizetni a regisztráláskor, mintha meg kellene vásárolnia a könyvet.Vagy aki filmet, zenét vagy bármi mást szeretne letölteni. "Nincs ingyen ebéd" ahogy az amerikai mondja. 
Ahogy említettem az én javaslatom az lenne, hogy legyen egy minimális díj, amit tetszőlegesen havonta, negyedévente vagy évente lehessen fizetni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 3)

Dabadi75 írta:


> Kedves Kormányosok!!!!
> ....
> Ahogy említettem az én javaslatom az lenne, hogy legyen egy minimális díj, amit tetszőlegesen havonta, negyedévente vagy évente lehessen fizetni.


A tippet köszönjük, de tkp már megvalósítottuk, hisz mindenki láthatja, ahogy a hónapban végigfut az adományszámláló.
Viszont a tapasztalat szerint ez a megnövekedett igényekre már nem elegendő.
Azért kiindulópontnak megfelel.


----------



## Dabadi75 (2020 Április 3)

Gondolom nagyobb szerverre lenne szükség. Nem tudom, nem vagyok egy műszaki beállítottságú ember. Azzal sem igazán vagyok tisztában, hogy ezek jelenleg milyen árban mozognak, vagy bérleti díjat kell utánuk fizetni.
Most csak kíváncsiságból megnéztem a Fórum statisztikáját. Ott a tagok száma: 576.344 fő!!!!! Bár nem tudom, hogy ez az aktív tagok száma-e. De ha mindenki csak 500 Ft-ot fizetne - ami szerintem nem sok a mai világban - akkor 288.172.000 Ft folyna be. Persze itt akkor bejönne, hogy a tagokról nyilvántartást kell vezetni és azt sem tudom, hogy lenne-e valami adózási vonzata. Szóval egyik kérdés vonja maga után a másikat, és úgy látszik még csak egyedül vagyok a véleménnyel. 
Kívánom Nektek, hogy megtaláljátok a további folytatáshoz a megfelelő megoldást!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 4)

Dabadi75 írta:


> Gondolom nagyobb szerverre lenne szükség. Nem tudom, nem vagyok egy műszaki beállítottságú ember. Azzal sem igazán vagyok tisztában, hogy ezek jelenleg milyen árban mozognak, vagy bérleti díjat kell utánuk fizetni.


Mindkét verzió lehetséges, de az utóbbi praktikusabb, mert bérlés esetén könyebb bármilyen javíttatás, módosítás vagy csere.


> Most csak kíváncsiságból megnéztem a Fórum statisztikáját. Ott a tagok száma: 576.344 fő!!!!! Bár nem tudom, hogy ez az aktív tagok száma-e.


Sajnos és szerencsére nem. Sajnos, mert jó lenne.
Szerencsére, mert félmillió tagot nem tudnánk kiszolgálni (hisz a z ezres nagyságrend is gond).


> De ha mindenki csak 500 Ft-ot fizetne - ami szerintem nem sok a mai világban - akkor 288.172.000 Ft folyna be.


Ezt állítsd szembe a mostani (nem mindig összejövő) 70000 Ft-al! Sajnos ebből kikövetkeztethető az adakozó hajlandóság.


> Persze itt akkor bejönne, hogy a tagokról nyilvántartást kell vezetni és azt sem tudom, hogy lenne-e valami adózási vonzata.


Meg könyvelési, meg jogi, meg...
Céget kellene alapítani nemzetközi jogokiterjesztéssel (hisz a tagságunk tucatnyi országban él). Nemzetközi számlaalappal (hisz nem mindenki Forintban utal)....


> Szóval egyik kérdés vonja maga után a másikat, és úgy látszik még csak egyedül vagyok a véleménnyel.


Nem vagy egyedül, hisz - talán a fenti soraimból látszik, hogy mi már hónapok óta agyalunk a "PROBLÉMÁN".


> Kívánom Nektek, hogy megtaláljátok a további folytatáshoz a megfelelő megoldást!


 Továbbra is reménykedünk, hogy valamely tagunk fejéből kipattan a megvalósítható menrőötlet.


----------



## kros (2020 Április 4)

A támogatás nem biztos, hogy működik, illetve biztosan nem hoz stabil, tervezhető bevételt.
Reklám bevonása szerintem elengedhetetlen, méghozzá a legnagyobbak közül valamelyik/mindegyik.
(Google, Facebook)


----------



## snowdog (2020 Április 4)

Sziasztok!

Belekezdtem egy alternatív kereső készítésébe, még nagyon a munka az elején tartok.
Aki kedvet érez hozzá, hogy a kereső tesztelésében részt vegyen, azt kérem látogasson el a https://hokutya.com/cmssimple/ oldalra.
A kereső működésével kapcsolatos összes észrevételt, javaslatot köszönettel fogadom!

Üdv, Swd


----------



## mrgold (2020 Április 4)

Szerintem egész jól működik a kereső...


----------



## Szamica (2020 Április 5)

Én Németországban élek, PayPal-on keresztül tudnék utalni, de Németországban euro van, nem forint. 
A kérdés az, hogy ha bejelölök egy összeget, akkor automatikusan vált a PayPal euróra?

Megoldódott 

Már ott is az utalás, automatikusan vált a PayPal.

Én nagyon szeretem az oldalt, és remélem hamarosan minden a régi lesz.

Köszönet az oldal üzemeltetőinek!


----------



## GySanko (2020 Április 5)

Elkészültem az epub típusú könyveket tartalmazó topikok mentésével. Tartalmukat oldalanként kimásolgatva összegyűjtöttem egy-egy dokumentumban. Ezekben lehet keresni, amíg a kereső meg nem gyógyul - egy mappába másolva a fájlokat, akár egyszerre mindben is. A jelenleg nyitott, Epub 2019 topik az 55. oldallal bezárólag, csak dokumentum formátumban készült el, a többiből csináltam pdf fájlokat is. Ezek tartalma azonos a dokumentumokéval. A pdf ugyanúgy kereshető, mint a docx, a linkek is működnek benne.
Letöltésvezérlővel azonnal tölthető, gyalogmódszerrel a Data vírusvizsgálata miatt van egy kis karantén. 
Időközben az Epub 2019 topikban rendre utasítottak off hozzászólásaim miatt, de ha lenne egy bátor atyafi, aki megszellőztetné ezt a bejegyzést az odalátogatók között, szerintem sokakon segítene.

https://data.hu/get/12376893/Pure_Epub_I.docx
https://data.hu/get/12376900/Pure_Epub_II.docx
https://data.hu/get/12376895/PURE_EPUB_III.docx
https://data.hu/get/12376023/PURE_EPUB_IV.docx
https://data.hu/get/12368587/EPUB-2017_tartalom.docx
https://data.hu/get/12367029/EPUB-2018_tartalom.docx
https://data.hu/get/12376947/EPUB-2019_p55.docx

És ugyanez pdf-ben:
https://data.hu/get/12376896/Pure_Epub_I.pdf
https://data.hu/get/12376898/Pure_Epub_II.pdf
https://data.hu/get/12376894/PURE_EPUB_III.pdf
https://data.hu/get/12376022/PURE_EPUB_IV.pdf
https://data.hu/get/12368588/EPUB-2017_tartalom.pdf
https://data.hu/get/12367032/EPUB-2018_tartalom.pdf


----------



## snowdog (2020 Április 5)

Elnézést kérek az érintettektől, de valóban félreértettem a "dorgálást".
Ettől függetlenül szerintem itt jobb helye van a gyűjteménynek, mert egyrészt együtt látható az összes, másrészt valóban nem epub formátumú könyvet tartalmaz.
Én nagyon örülök ezeknek az anyagoknak, mert a keresőm fejlesztéséhez feltudom őket használni, de nem biztos hogy mindenki így van ezzel. Ezért javasoltam hogy inkább itt kerüljenek publikálásra.
Itt is megragadom az alkalmat, hogy köszönetet mondjak GySanko fórumtársunk munkájáért!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 6)

Továbbra is kérjük türelmeteket kereső ügyben (és nem a járvány miatt került karanténba, hanem, mert már nem lehet tovább modernizálni az új böngészők igényeikhez illeszkedően).


----------



## snowdog (2020 Április 6)

GySanko írta:


> ... de ha lenne egy bátor atyafi, aki megszellőztetné ezt a bejegyzést az odalátogatók között, szerintem sokakon segítene.


Mivel az ottani hozzászólásodat https://canadahun.com/temak/ebook-pure-epub-2019.59909/page-56#post-5562066 nem törölték, és feltételezem még tudod javítani, szerintem ezeket a linkeket oda még be tudnád tenni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 10)

Ridita írta:


> Én is évek óta tag vagyok, elég sok könyvet meg is osztottam, de valahogy az idők során elég sok eltűnt.


*Mint azt már többször, több témában megírtuk, mivel szegény az eklézsia , a 2 évnél régebbi hozzászólásokat és azok csatolásait, elegendő tárhely hiányában nem tudjuk 100%-ban megőrizni*.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 10)

Ridita írta:


> Én megnéztem Hókutya keresőjét és hozott ki eredményeket, de biztos hogy hiányosan, mert a ward kulcsszóra egyetlen J. D. Ward könyvet sem hozott ki, pedig elég sok könyve fent van magyarul és angolul is.


Ami nem csoda, a gugli még ennyit sem tud, hisz egyik sem *belső kereső...*


----------



## GySanko (2020 Április 10)

GySanko írta:


> Elkészültem az epub típusú könyveket tartalmazó topikok mentésével. Tartalmukat oldalanként kimásolgatva összegyűjtöttem egy-egy dokumentumban. Ezekben lehet keresni, amíg a kereső meg nem gyógyul - egy mappába másolva a fájlokat, akár egyszerre mindben is. A jelenleg nyitott, Epub 2019 topik az 55. oldallal bezárólag, csak dokumentum formátumban készült el, a többiből csináltam pdf fájlokat is. Ezek tartalma azonos a dokumentumokéval. A pdf ugyanúgy kereshető, mint a docx, a linkek is működnek benne.
> Letöltésvezérlővel azonnal tölthető, gyalogmódszerrel a Data vírusvizsgálata miatt van egy kis karantén.
> Időközben az Epub 2019 topikban rendre utasítottak off hozzászólásaim miatt, de ha lenne egy bátor atyafi, aki megszellőztetné ezt a bejegyzést az odalátogatók között, szerintem sokakon segítene.
> 
> ...



Kérésre elkészültek a "Saját Kindle olvasmányok..." topikjairól is a dokumentumok (docx, pdf)

https://data.hu/get/12383686/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok_II_2014.docx
https://data.hu/get/12383688/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok_III_2015.docx
https://data.hu/get/12383692/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok-2016.docx
https://data.hu/get/12383706/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok_-_2017.docx
https://data.hu/get/12383708/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok_2018.docx
https://data.hu/get/12383693/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok_2019.docx

https://data.hu/get/12383723/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok_II_2014.pdf
https://data.hu/get/12383725/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok_III_2015.pdf
https://data.hu/get/12383728/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok-2016.pdf
https://data.hu/get/12383724/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok_-_2017.pdf
https://data.hu/get/12383726/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok_2018.pdf
https://data.hu/get/12383722/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok_2019.pdf


----------



## snowdog (2020 Április 11)

GySanko írta:


> Kérésre elkészültek a "Saját Kindle olvasmányok..." topikjairól is a dokumentumok (docx, pdf)


Nagyon szépen köszönöm, szép munka!


----------



## snowdog (2020 Április 11)

Ridita írta:


> Én megnéztem Hókutya keresőjét és hozott ki eredményeket, de biztos hogy hiányosan, mert a ward kulcsszóra egyetlen J. D. Ward könyvet sem hozott ki, pedig elég sok könyve fent van magyarul és angolul is.


Szia!

A keresőm home oldalán bizonyára elkerülte a figyelmedet ez a rész:
*Jelenleg kereshető könyvek: Ebook - Pure Epub 2019. #1-320 tartalma!*
Feldogozás ideje: 2020.04.07.

Ez annyit jelent, hogy a dátum szerinti feldolgozottság mellett, csak az Ebook - Pure Epub 2019. topik https://canadahun.com/temak/ebook-pure-epub-2019.59909/ 1-320. hozzászólásában szereplő könyv kereshető. Ebben az első 320 hozzászólásban egyetlen J. D. Ward könyv sem található.
Az angol nyelvűvel meg azért nem is fogsz találkozni, mert a kereső adatbázisába idegen nyelvű könyvek a jövőben sem lesznek betéve.

*Annak, hogy már most, ennyire kevés kereshető könyvvel elérhetővé tettem a keresőt, a következő az oka. Arra kérek minden érdeklődőt, segítsen a kereső hibáinak felderítésében. *Az esetleges hibák javítása ebben a fejlesztési szakaszban sokkal könnyebb, mint később lenne, mikor már hatalmas adatmennyiséget viszek fel az adatbázisba (pl. az Ebook - Pure Epub topikokban több mint 9.000 könyv található). Ez egy nagyon fáradságos manuális munka. Nem vagyok programozó, ezért az ezzel kapcsolatos ismereteim korlátozottak, a keresőt hobbi célból készítem. Ezt mindenképpen vegyétek figyelembe! Az esetleges hibákat a kereső nyitó oldalán található e-mail címen jelezhetitek. Köszönöm!

Az viszont egyenlőre valóban nem szerepel a keresőm nyitó oldalán (hamarosan pótolni fogom), hogy a jövőben csak következő topikok lesznek kereshetők:
Ebook - Pure Epub I.
Ebook - Pure Epub II.
Ebook - Pure Epub III
Ebook - Pure Epub IV
Ebook - Pure Epub 2017
Ebook - Pure Epub 2018.
Ebook - Pure Epub 2019.
Saját Kindle olvasmányok II 2014
Saját Kindle olvasmányok III 2015
Saját Kindle olvasmányok 2016
Saját Kindle olvasmányok 2017
Saját Kindle olvasmányok 2018.
Saját Kindle olvasmányok 2019.

*Ekkora adatmennyiség feldolgozása hónapokig fog tartani, arról nem beszélve, hogy a könyv adatbázison már közel három éve dolgozom. A kereső jelenleg teszt üzemben működik, a korlátozások szerepelnek a kereső nyitó oldalán!*


----------



## GySanko (2020 Április 11)

Ridita írta:


> Én megnéztem Hókutya keresőjét és hozott ki eredményeket, de biztos hogy hiányosan, mert a ward kulcsszóra egyetlen J. D. Ward könyvet sem hozott ki, pedig elég sok könyve fent van magyarul és angolul is.


Hókutya keresője tesztüzemben működik, egyelőre csak az epub 2019 topik könyvei között lehet keresni. A "ward" keresőszóra kihozza mindkét itt található könyvet (Annie Ward - Gyönyörű rossz, Penelope Ward - A legkedvesebb szomszéd), J. R. Ward könyvei közül viszont nincs ide feltöltve egy sem, ezért nincs találat.


----------



## snowdog (2020 Április 11)

GySanko írta:


> Hókutya keresője tesztüzemben működik, egyelőre csak az epub 2019 topik könyvei között lehet keresni. A "ward" keresőszóra kihozza mindkét itt található könyvet (Annie Ward - Gyönyörű rossz, Penelope Ward - A legkedvesebb szomszéd), J. R. Ward könyvei közül *viszont nincs ide feltöltve egy sem, ezért nincs találat.*


Köszönöm az észrevételt, de így pontos: egyelőre csak az *epub 2019 topik 1-320* hozzászólásban található könyvek között lehet keresni... 

u.i. a két megnevezett könyvet a kereső megtalálta, de a rámutató linkek hibásak voltak, melyeket időközben már kijavítottam, most ezért érhetők el. https://hokutya.com/cmssimple/?mact=Search,meb92f,dosearch,0&meb92freturnid=108&meb92fsearchinput=ward&submit=Elküld

Mint a kereső nyitó oldalán is írtam, a kereső teljes szerkezetét át kell alakítanom, gyakorlatilag az egészet elölről kezdtem, ezért vannak zavarok. Folyamatosan dolgozom rajta.

u.i. Újraszerkesztettem a keresőt, mostantól felgyorsul az adatok feltöltése.
Jelenleg kereshető könyvek: *Ebook - Pure Epub 2019. #1-500 tartalma.*


----------



## GySanko (2020 Április 11)

GySanko írta:


> Kérésre elkészültek a "Saját Kindle olvasmányok..." topikjairól is a dokumentumok (docx, pdf)
> 
> https://data.hu/get/12383686/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok_II_2014.docx
> https://data.hu/get/12383688/Sajat_Kindle_olvasmanyok_III_2015.docx
> ...



A Sci-Fi szerelmeseinek is készítettem mentést a topikok tartalmáról:

https://data.hu/get/12384906/Science-Fiction_I.pdf
https://data.hu/get/12384911/Science-Fiction_II.pdf
https://data.hu/get/12384908/Science-Fiction_III.pdf
https://data.hu/get/12384903/Science-Fiction_IV.pdf

https://data.hu/get/12384907/Science-Fiction_I.docx
https://data.hu/get/12384909/Science-Fiction_II.docx
https://data.hu/get/12384910/Science-Fiction_III.docx
https://data.hu/get/12384905/Science-Fiction_IV.docx


----------



## ujbeszel (2020 Április 13)

Sziasztok, en PHP programozo vagyok, tudok esetleg valamiben segiteni? Idom sajnos eleg korlatozott, COVID ide vagy oda.


----------



## macsek2 (2020 Április 14)

ujbeszel írta:


> Sziasztok, en PHP programozo vagyok, tudok esetleg valamiben segiteni? Idom sajnos eleg korlatozott, COVID ide vagy oda.


Én is konyítok hozzá és szívesen segítek. A Hókutya által választott kereső motor elég fura (természetesen így is köszönjük, hogy próbált valamit csinálni), valószínűleg jobb lesz másikat keresni/írni.

Egy lehetséges megoldás az ingyenes Apache Solr https://lucene.apache.org/solr/features.html#solrcloud.
Gyors, nyílt forráskódú, bár jelenleg nem láttam magyar nyelvet hozzá.


----------



## ujbeszel (2020 Április 14)

macsek2 írta:


> Én is konyítok hozzá és szívesen segítek. A Hókutya által választott kereső motor elég fura (természetesen így is köszönjük, hogy próbált valamit csinálni), valószínűleg jobb lesz másikat keresni/írni.
> 
> Egy lehetséges megoldás az ingyenes Apache Solr https://lucene.apache.org/solr/features.html#solrcloud.
> Gyors, nyílt forráskódú, bár jelenleg nem láttam magyar nyelvet hozzá.



Max le kell forditani


----------



## snowdog (2020 Április 14)

Az Ebook - Pure Epub 2019. topik összes könyve kereshető (mai állapotig ez 1206 könyv).
Most nekikezdek az Ebook - Pure Epub hozzászólásaiban található könyvek adatainak a keresőbe történő integrálásába.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 15)

Hortenziácska írta:


> köszönet mindenkinek a nagy munkáért, szeretném jelezni, hogy elfelejtett jelszó küldéséhez az e-mail sem működik. A férjem kitörölt minden előzményt a gépről, így a jelszavakat is, ezért nem tudtam belépni. Kértem, hogy új jelszavam lehessen, de nem jött az email. Újra regiztem, most gyűjtögetem a 20 hozzászólást


Ha vipmail-ról citromailról vagy hasonló (nem elterjedt) címet adtál meg, akkor előfordulhat, mert egy-két ilyen levelező rögtön karanténba teszi a Ch-t ha valaki más kéretlennek jelölte a saját fiókjában.
Írj privit Melittának, de ne várj azonnali választ, mert napi 200 emailt kap minimum. Talán tud segíteni.

Amúgy javaslom, hogy küldd saját magadnak egy emailt a jelszavaiddal, amiket használ, de ne írd oda, hogy hol.
Így csak próbálgatni kell, hogy melyik a jó. De a fiók jelszavát el ne feledd!


----------



## marim (2020 Április 16)

Dabadi75 írta:


> Gondolom nagyobb szerverre lenne szükség. Nem tudom, nem vagyok egy műszaki beállítottságú ember. Azzal sem igazán vagyok tisztában, hogy ezek jelenleg milyen árban mozognak, vagy bérleti díjat kell utánuk fizetni.
> Most csak kíváncsiságból megnéztem a Fórum statisztikáját. Ott a tagok száma: 576.344 fő!!!!! Bár nem tudom, hogy ez az aktív tagok száma-e. De ha mindenki csak 500 Ft-ot fizetne - ami szerintem nem sok a mai világban - akkor 288.172.000 Ft folyna be. Persze itt akkor bejönne, hogy a tagokról nyilvántartást kell vezetni és azt sem tudom, hogy lenne-e valami adózási vonzata. Szóval egyik kérdés vonja maga után a másikat, és úgy látszik még csak egyedül vagyok a véleménnyel.
> Kívánom Nektek, hogy megtaláljátok a további folytatáshoz a megfelelő megoldást!



Én egyetértek veled!  Én nagyon sokat kaptam ettől az oldaltól és ha ez megoldható én utalom az 500 Ft, de akár 1000 Ft. is.


----------



## snowdog (2020 Április 17)

S Nagy-Zekmi írta:


> Mi az a Hókutya keresője? Hogyan lehet rámenni? Elöre is koszi.


A kereső oldalt itt találod: https://hokutya.com/cmssimple/

A kereső jelenlegi állapota:

Ebook - Pure Epub (2011) #1-415 hozzászólás tartalma (teljes feldogozottság).
Kereshető könyvek száma: 546

Ebook - Pure Epub 2019. #1-1145 hozzászólás tartalma (04.14.-i állapot).
Kereshető könyvek száma: 1206

Feldogozás ideje: 2020.04.16.


----------



## abrakadabra1 (2020 Április 18)

Kedves Mindenki,

Én nagyon sokat kaptam az elmúlt években a canadahun-tól. Sok könyvet töltöttem le, igyekeztem feltölteni, úgy tűnik sokan örültek is neki. Úgy gondolom, pont itt az ideje, hogy vissza is adjunk Nektek valamit. Én azt javaslom, hogy amennyiben valaki tag szeretne maradni az oldalon, fizessen havi/kéthavi/éves tagdíjat. Kéthavonta 500 forint senkit nem vágna a földhöz, pláne, hogy sok ezer forintot spóroltunk meg az innen letöltött könyvekkel. Ha azt szeretnénk, hogy az oldal továbbra is működjön, tegyünk a fenntartásáért. Technikailag talán megoldható, hogy aki ingyenesen csak híreket akar olvasni, vagy a fórumokban akar böngészni, az ne férjen hozzá a letöltésekhez, ennek megoldásához is nyilván szakemberre van szükség. Vagy, aki nem támogatja az oldalt, az nem fér hozzá a letöltésekhez. Tisztában vagyok vele, hogy a jelenlegi helyzet mindenkinek keserves, viszont engem pont a rengeteg könyv lendít át a holtpontokon. Szóval amennyiben ennek jogi akadálya nincsen, vezessétek be a tagdíjat. Uff.
üdv 
abrakadabra


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 19)

abrakadabra1 írta:


> Kedves Mindenki,
> 
> Én nagyon sokat kaptam az elmúlt években a canadahun-tól. Sok könyvet töltöttem le, igyekeztem feltölteni, úgy tűnik sokan örültek is neki. Úgy gondolom, pont itt az ideje, hogy vissza is adjunk Nektek valamit. Én azt javaslom, hogy amennyiben valaki tag szeretne maradni az oldalon, fizessen havi/kéthavi/éves tagdíjat. Kéthavonta 500 forint senkit nem vágna a földhöz, pláne, hogy sok ezer forintot spóroltunk meg az innen letöltött könyvekkel. Ha azt szeretnénk, hogy az oldal továbbra is működjön, tegyünk a fenntartásáért. Technikailag talán megoldható, hogy aki ingyenesen csak híreket akar olvasni, vagy a fórumokban akar böngészni, az ne férjen hozzá a letöltésekhez, ennek megoldásához is nyilván szakemberre van szükség. Vagy, aki nem támogatja az oldalt, az nem fér hozzá a letöltésekhez. Tisztában vagyok vele, hogy a jelenlegi helyzet mindenkinek keserves, viszont engem pont a rengeteg könyv lendít át a holtpontokon. Szóval amennyiben ennek jogi akadálya nincsen, vezessétek be a tagdíjat. Uff.
> üdv
> abrakadabra


*Sajnos ez egyelőre nem lehetséges, de a főoldalon ott az önkéntes támogatás lehetősége. *


----------



## Constantin (2020 Április 22)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Továbbra is kérjük türelmeteket kereső ügyben (és nem a járvány miatt került karanténba, hanem, mert már nem lehet tovább modernizálni az új böngészők igényeikhez illeszkedően).


Esetleg már kész keresők integrálása is számaításban van?
PL.: https://codecanyon.net/category/php-scripts/search


----------



## acsilla2 (2020 Április 22)

Ameddig megoldodik a problema, hasznalhato alternativa lehet a google weboldalon beluli keresesese  
googlbe mehet: *site:canadahun.com wass albert (vagy amit keresel)*
Egesz hasznalhatonak bizonyul.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 22)

Constantin írta:


> Esetleg már kész keresők integrálása is számaításban van?
> PL.: https://codecanyon.net/category/php-scripts/search


*Most a szervercsere van az első helyen (remélhetőleg májusban sikerül).
Ennek függvénye a kereső cseréje/módosítása.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 24)

deciso írta:


> Kipróbáltam
> íme egy eredmény.
> De mire megyünk vele?
> Nem indexeli be a fórumra, megtalálni odavinni nem fog.
> ...


Aki könyvet keres, az valószínűleg járt már könyvtárban és amíg meg nem ismerte a katalógus szekrényt, addíg a keresett olvasmányért "végigböngészte a polcsorokat". Itt az új szekrény (kereső) megtalálásáig ugyanezt kell tenni az oldalakkal...


----------



## ladysla (2020 Április 24)

Amelyik már feldolgozott topicban van, az odavisz, amelyik csak előkészítettben, az nem. De ez eddig is köztudott volt.

Meg is találta:
*James Herriot: Az állatorvos is nős ember
Bp., Könyvfakasztó, 2001.
epub*


----------



## snowdog (2020 Április 24)

deciso írta:


> Kipróbáltam
> íme egy eredmény.
> De mire megyünk vele?
> Nem indexeli be a fórumra, megtalálni odavinni nem fog.
> ...


Ha figyelmesen elolvasod a kereső oldalán található információkat, akkor láthatod, hogy az adatok feltöltésénél tartok. Leírtam, hogy a rendszer teszt üzemben működik, leállások is előfordulhatnak.

Az előbb frissítettem az ottani információkat, és mostantól még arra is lehet számítani, hogy a szerver időszakosan 80-90%-os processzor terheltség mellett működik, és ilyenkor maga a kereső oldal 40-50 mp-ig nem érhető el (senkinek, még nekem sem). Minden egyes adatfelvitel után 45 mp-et kell várnom, amíg megkezdhetem a következő adat felvitelét. De ez csak az adatok felviteléig lesz így, utána már maga a keresés csak pár tized másodperc lesz (legalábbis nagyon remélem). Mivel az összes adat kb. negyedénél tartok, ezért nagy valószínűséggel a végére már annyira lelassul a szerver, hogy szinte folyamatosan elérhetetlen lesz, ezért már most elkezdtem gondolkodni egy alternatív megoldáson.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 25)

jatagan írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Néhány hete nem találom az oldalon a keresőt. Korábban jobb oldalon fent volt, most nem találom, biztosan bennem van a hiba. Segítsetek!
> Köszönöm!


Olvasd el az előtted szólók hozzászólását. Vagy javaslom ennek a topiknak a címét megnézni. Megtévesztő módon az a neve, hogy A KERESŐ NEM MŰKÖDIK.


----------



## jatagan (2020 Április 25)

rituevu írta:


> Olvasd el az előtted szólók hozzászólását. Vagy javaslom ennek a topiknak a címét megnézni. Megtévesztő módon az a neve, hogy A KERESŐ NEM MŰKÖDIK.


Szia!
Nagyon köszönöm a kioktató választ, hidd el kerestem olyan topicot is, ami esetleg ezzel foglalkozik, de nem találtam... Mint írtam is, biztosan bennem van a hiba!
Még egyszer köszönöm a kioktatást!
Szép napot Neked!


----------



## Ani540 (2020 Április 25)

Dabadi75 írta:


> Kedves Kormányosok!!!!
> 
> Nem szoktam nagyon hangoztatni a véleményemet és lehet, hogy most sem kellene. Én hálás vagyok, hogy erre az oldalra vetődtem évekkel korábban és örülnék, ha továbbra is működne.
> Olvastam már valahol Melittától, hogy amikor elindult az oldal nem gondolta volna hogy ekkorára fog nőni. Ami bizonyos szempontból jó, hisz látszik, hogy sikeres és működik.
> ...


Szerintem is korrekt dolog lenne valamennyi "tagdíj" fizetése.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 25)

jatagan írta:


> Szia!
> Nagyon köszönöm a kioktató választ, hidd el kerestem olyan topicot is, ami esetleg ezzel foglalkozik, de nem találtam... Mint írtam is, biztosan bennem van a hiba!
> Még egyszer köszönöm a kioktatást!
> Szép napot Neked!


*Kedves Jatagan!
Ez a téma CSAK ezzel foglalkozik. Immár kb egy hónapja, hogy nem működik a kereső funkció a Ch-n.
Ezt csak jómagam legalább 50 hozzászólásban és priviben megírtam.
Azzal nem tudunk mit kezdeni, ha valaki nem hajlandó akárcsak egy oldalnyit is visszalapozni...*


----------



## snowdog (2020 Április 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *...*
> *Azzal nem tudunk mit kezdeni, ha valaki nem hajlandó akárcsak egy oldalnyit is visszalapozni...*


Minden elismerésem a munkátokért. Komolyan irigylem a türelmeteket!


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Április 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Kedves Jatagan!
> Ez a téma CSAK ezzel foglalkozik. Immár kb egy hónapja, hogy nem működik a kereső funkció a Ch-n.
> Ezt csak jómagam legalább 50 hozzászólásban és priviben megírtam.
> Azzal nem tudunk mit kezdeni, ha valaki nem hajlandó akárcsak egy oldalnyit is visszalapozni...*


Védelmére legyen mondva, ez egy áthelyezett hozzászólás volt, mivel új témát nyitott, miszerint nem találja a keresőt, és segítséget kért. Gondoltam egyszerűbb ideirányítani ahol bőven olvashat a problémájáról, mint még egy topikot fenntartani. Az én bűnöm, hogy az áthelyezésről nem kapott tőlem értesítést, de itt olyan vihar volt áramszünettel megspékelve, hogy nem tudtam neki írni. Most lett az áram visszakapcsolva, írtam volna neki, de már itt a topikban megelőztetek.


----------



## jatagan (2020 Április 25)

Beka Holt írta:


> Védelmére legyen mondva, ez egy áthelyezett hozzászólás volt, mivel új témát nyitott, miszerint nem találja a keresőt, és segítséget kért. Gondoltam egyszerűbb ideirányítani ahol bőven olvashat a problémájáról, mint még egy topikot fenntartani. Az én bűnöm, hogy az áthelyezésről nem kapott tőlem értesítést, de itt olyan vihar volt áramszünettel megspékelve, hogy nem tudtam neki írni. Most lett az áram visszakapcsolva, írtam volna neki, de már itt a topikban megelőztetek.


11.08 órakor kaptam értesítést, hogy a hozzászólásom ide átkerült, így láttam, hogy nincs kereső, és miért nincs . Ezt természetesen tudomásul vettem...
Majd 11.32 órakor kaptam a kioktatást...
De lépjünk túl rajta!
Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## r.edit (2020 Április 30)

Annyi mindent kaptam ettől az oldaltól, hogy személy szerint nem adományt, hanem egy észszerű éves tagsági díjat is elfogadhatónak találok.
Egy ebook árának megfelelő összeg igazán nem földtől elrugaszkodott, viszont sokkal többet kapnánk cserébe, mint ahogy kaptunk eddig is.


----------



## Virágtündér (2020 Május 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Azzal nem tudunk mit kezdeni, ha valaki nem hajlandó akárcsak egy oldalnyit is visszalapozni...*



Szerintem nem 1-2 oldalról van szó, mert én is régebbi könyveket is szoktam keresni, arról pedig honnét kellene tudnunk, hogy ki mikor mit rak fel, hisz simán lehet olyan is hogy valaki 5 éve megjelenő könyvet rakott fel tegnap, de mondjuk 5 oldallal korábban valaki felrakta kedvenc írónktól a legfrissebb könyvet.
Ráadásul azt meg végképp nem értem, hogy a könyvek többségét miért kell 2-3 formátumban fel rakni, annyi konvertáló program van már.... , véleményem szerint ezzel csak a tárhely foglalást növeljük feleslegesen.
Nos lehet hogy valakinek nem sok a havi 500 Ft tagdíj, de gondolom nem nettó 70ezret keres havonta  
Az általam keresett könyveket megkaptam egy tagtársunktól melyet itt is megköszönök


----------



## ladysla (2020 Május 2)

Az 1-2 oldal nem arra vonatkozott, amire írod. A különböző kiterjesztésekben feltett ebookok korrektúrázottak is, nemcsak mentés másként szintű példányok.


----------



## Melitta (2020 Május 2)

Köszönjük a türelmeteket, még egy pici időt kérünk.

Rengeteg lehetőséget megnéztünk, árajánlatok özönét kaptuk, de ami nekünk kell, abból a legolcsóbb $500 Us dollár/hó.
A költözködést elkezdjük az új szerverre, ergo ez azt jelenti, hogy átmásoljuk a Canadahunt, ezért várható lesz valamennyi lassulás, esetleg leállás is.
Nehéz döntés előtt állunk, mert én egyedül nem tudom bevállalni ezt az összeget, csak a ti segítségetekkel tudunk üzemelni.
Az anyagi támogatásokat a CanadaHun fennmaradásáért, a szerver és technikai költségeinek fedezésére kérjük.

Köszönet a türelmetekért és a támogatásotokért.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Május 2)

Virágtündér írta:


> Szerintem nem 1-2 oldalról van szó, ...


Nem is Kedves Virágtündér!
A beidézett sort Jatagánnak írtam, mégpedig a panasza kapcsán. Ami kb hetvenedszer fordult elő ("nem találom a keresőt")


> Ráadásul azt meg végképp nem értem, hogy a könyvek többségét miért kell 2-3 formátumban fel rakni, annyi konvertáló program van már.... ,


És annyi technikailag képzetlen tag... akiktől még azt sem várhatjuk el, hogy tisztában legyen a fájlformátum vagy a konvertálás fogalmával. Arról nem is szólva, hogy rengeteg lelkes tagunk próbálja a többiek számára áthidalni ezeket a nehézségeket.


> véleményem szerint ezzel csak a tárhely foglalást növeljük feleslegesen.


Növeljük, de nem feleslegesen.(Remélhetőleg előző soraimból kiolvasható miért.)


> Nos lehet hogy valakinek nem sok a havi 500 Ft tagdíj, de gondolom nem nettó 70ezret keres havonta


Ha figyelmesen olvastad a beírásainkat, akkor láthattad, hogy mi ezt még fel sem vetettük, legfeljebb az ezt javaslóknak felhívtuk a figyelmét, hogy aki adakozó kedvében van és adott a lehetősége is, az megteheti a főoldalon található támogatói leírás segítségével.


> Az általam keresett könyveket megkaptam egy tagtársunktól melyet itt is megköszönök


Ha javasolhatom, ezt priviben személyesen köszönd meg neki, mert nem biztos, hogy ezt a témát olvassa. Másrészt a tetszik gomb is erre szolgál.


----------



## martymcfly1985 (2020 Május 4)

Ha esetleg anyagi segítség kellene a kereső újraindításához akkor ezt az információt hol lehet elérni?


----------



## Melitta (2020 Május 4)

martymcfly1985 írta:


> Ha esetleg anyagi segítség kellene a kereső újraindításához akkor ezt az információt hol lehet elérni?


https://canadahun.com/goals/támogatás-a-canadahun-fennmaradásáért.1/


----------



## snowdog (2020 Május 5)

A tegnapi napig feldolgoztam az összes Pure Epub topikot (2011-2019). Az ezekben található valamennyi könyvre lehet keresni (*ez jelenleg 22.728 könyvet jelent*)!
Megújult a kereső oldalam, ettől kezdve a nyitó oldalon nem lehet keresni. Ennek okáról ott olvashattok.

Ismét szeretném hangsúlyozni, hogy a kereső program nem a hozzászólás szövegében keres, hanem több adatbázisban elhelyezett könyv listában, ezáltal eredményként a hozzászólások csatolmányában szereplő könyvet jeleníti meg rendezett formában (szerző - könyv címe).
A kereső által eredményül adott link az eredeti hozzászólásra mutat (legalábbis amíg nem törölnek hozzászólásokat)!


----------



## ladysla (2020 Május 7)

A kereső beüzemelése folyamatban.


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Május 7)

Melitta írta:


> Köszönjük a türelmeteket, még egy pici időt kérünk.
> 
> Rengeteg lehetőséget megnéztünk, árajánlatok özönét kaptuk, de ami nekünk kell, abból a legolcsóbb $500 Us dollár/hó.
> A költözködést elkezdjük az új szerverre, ergo ez azt jelenti, hogy átmásoljuk a Canadahunt, ezért várható lesz valamennyi lassulás, esetleg leállás is.
> ...


.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 9)

Melitta írta:


> Köszönjük a türelmeteket, még egy pici időt kérünk.
> 
> Rengeteg lehetőséget megnéztünk, árajánlatok özönét kaptuk, de ami nekünk kell, abból a legolcsóbb $500 Us dollár/hó.
> A költözködést elkezdjük az új szerverre, ergo ez azt jelenti, hogy átmásoljuk a Canadahunt, ezért várható lesz valamennyi lassulás, esetleg leállás is.
> ...


.


----------



## LRJudit (2020 Május 9)

Lehet, hogy jó helyen kerestem, de már tök jól működik a kereső!
Köszönjük!


----------



## ladysla (2020 Május 10)

Még vannak beállítási munkák, de már bátran használhatjátok a keresőt!


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 11)

Melitta írta:


> Köszönjük a türelmeteket, még egy pici időt kérünk.
> 
> Rengeteg lehetőséget megnéztünk, árajánlatok özönét kaptuk, de ami nekünk kell, abból a legolcsóbb $500 Us dollár/hó.
> A költözködést elkezdjük az új szerverre, ergo ez azt jelenti, hogy átmásoljuk a Canadahunt, ezért várható lesz valamennyi lassulás, esetleg leállás is.
> ...


.


----------



## kros (2020 Május 11)

Maga a portál is nagyon jól, a korábbinál gyorsabban működik, és a kereső is jó.
Köszönöm!


----------



## gytomitomi (2020 Május 27)

Hogyan tudnám támogatni az oldalt?


----------



## ladysla (2020 Május 27)

gytomitomi írta:


> Hogyan tudnám támogatni az oldalt?


https://canadahun.com/goals/támogatás-a-canadahun-fennmaradásáért.1/


----------



## gytomitomi (2020 Május 27)

Köszönet! Még ismerkedem az oldallal.


----------



## ladysla (2020 Május 27)

gytomitomi írta:


> Köszönet! Még ismerkedem az oldallal.


21 hsz-t jelez a számlálód. A rendszer frissítésének időpontjától (max 48 óra) leszel állandó tag.


----------



## YVS (2020 Szeptember 6)

Dabadi75 írta:


> Kedves Kormányosok!!!!
> 
> Nem szoktam nagyon hangoztatni a véleményemet és lehet, hogy most sem kellene. Én hálás vagyok, hogy erre az oldalra vetődtem évekkel korábban és örülnék, ha továbbra is működne.
> Olvastam már valahol Melittától, hogy amikor elindult az oldal nem gondolta volna hogy ekkorára fog nőni. Ami bizonyos szempontból jó, hisz látszik, hogy sikeres és működik.
> ...



Egyetertek az elottem szoloval! Nyilvan nem arulok el titkot, hogy manapsag mennyire egyszeruen lehet technikailag szponzoralasi metodust talalni egy site szamara. Persze biztosan sokan lemorzsolodnanak, de a nagy szamok torvenye alapjan boven maradna annyi tag, akik aldoznanak a fenntartasra. Mivel uj vagyok, nem tudom volt-e mar ilyen, de esetleg lehetne felmerest kesziteni a fizetesi hajlandosagrol, hogy ne csak a "hiten" alapuljon a jovo.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Szeptember 6)

YVS írta:


> Egyetertek az elottem szoloval! Nyilvan nem arulok el titkot, hogy manapsag mennyire egyszeruen lehet technikailag szponzoralasi metodust talalni egy site szamara.


Csakhogy más a technika és más a realitás.


> Persze biztosan sokan lemorzsolodnanak, de a nagy szamok torvenye alapjan boven maradna annyi tag, akik aldoznanak a fenntartasra.


És ebben az esetben közösségi oldal helyett szolgáltatóvá válnánk, ami egy teljesen más kategória. Más jogi és egyéb vonzatokkal.


> Mivel uj vagyok, nem tudom volt-e mar ilyen, de esetleg lehetne felmerest kesziteni a fizetesi hajlandosagrol, hogy ne csak a "hiten" alapuljon a jovo.


Te pl. halandó lennél fizetni?
Nosza ott a főoldalon a link és ez minden tagra áll.
Viszont a tulaj alapelve, hogy senkit sem kötelez rá.
(Én pl. nem fizetek. Igaz, cserébe 15. éve legalább napi 1-3 órát végzem itt a háttérmunkát.)


----------



## S Nagy-Zekmi (2020 Szeptember 6)

Egyetertek hogy legyen tagsagi dij (az adakozason keresztul, ha igy szukseges - jogilag). En befozettem 20 US $-t kb. ket honapja (lehet hogy tobb, mikor a kereso meg nem mukodott), de szeretnem tudni hogy milyen osszeget velnetek meltanyosnak. (Elnezest az ekezetek hianyaert). Udv mindenkinek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Szeptember 6)

S Nagy-Zekmi írta:


> Egyetertek hogy legyen tagsagi dij (az adakozason keresztul, ha igy szukseges - jogilag).


Ebben egyedül a tulajdonos dönthet, de én megértem az álláspontját (amíg lehet, mindenki számára legyen elérhető a CH, de aki tud és segít, azt örömmel elfogadjuk).


> En befozettem 20 US $-t kb. ket honapja (lehet hogy tobb, mikor a kereso meg nem mukodott), de szeretnem tudni hogy milyen osszeget velnetek meltanyosnak.


Újfent csak a tulaj illetékes ebben a kérdéskkörben is, de számoljunk!
A te 20/2 havi $- od alapul véve:
Ha csak ezer tag fizetne havi 2000 Ft-ot, az már elég lenne a szintentartáshoz, ha 2500-at, abból már jutna fejlesztésre is.
Ugyanez más színben: ha 500 Ft-ot adnának, azt legalább 4000 (fejlesztési támogatás esetén 5000) tagnak kellene, havi rendszerességgel.


> (Elnezest az ekezetek hianyaert). Udv mindenkinek.


Mivel a tagok a világ minden tájáról írnak, így bőven belefér (amíg latin betűs).


----------



## S Nagy-Zekmi (2020 Szeptember 6)

Koszonjuk a kimerito valaszt. Kb. hany tag van??? Mondjuk a fele hajlando lenne fizetni?? - penzben vagy munkaban. 
En be is vezetem a (tobbe kevesbe) rendszeres un. adakozast. Mindannyiunk erdeke hogy a webhely mukodjon (es jol!)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Szeptember 6)

S Nagy-Zekmi írta:


> Koszonjuk a kimerito valaszt. Kb. hany tag van???


Ezt sajnos senki sem tudja pontosan megmondani.
Nem azért mert titok, hanem azért, mert sok olyan tag van aki regisztrált, majd elfelejtette a belépési paramétereit és inkább újraregisztrált. Vannak, akiktől elbúcsúztunk, de ők nem búcsúztak el (azaz hiába tiltottuk ki, újraregisztráltak kamu adatokkal. Vannak, akik elfogadhatatlan nicket választottak (káromkodás, ismert személy neve,...).
Az én nem hivatalos becslésem, hogy a 2-500 közötti állandóan fentlévők száma alapján 5-10000 közötti lehet a rendszzeres látogatók száma, de:
Sok tagunk van, aki csak alkalomszetűen tud/akar/képes fellépni a CH-ra.
(Tölük milyen alapon kérnénk díjfizetést?)
Sok diák korú tagunk van. (Nekik meg jövedelmük nincs.)
És van rengeteg nem magyar (még származásilag sem magyar) tagunk van aki magyar nyelvtudás nélkül használja a CH-t (kötésminta, balett,...).
(Nekik meg jószerivel el sem tudnánk magyarázni a gondunkat.)


> Mondjuk a fele hajlando lenne fizetni?? -


A fentiekből magad is leszűrheted.


> penzben vagy munkaban.


Egy jó modi mindig elkel, de egy jó modinak sok olyan feltételnek kell megfelelnie. Pl. legaláb 1-2 évi folyamatos tagság, néhány ezer hozzászólás több különböző témában es némi hozzáértés mind tartalmi, mind technikai területen. Meg persze beilleszkedési képesség egy kis, de szerintem ütős csapatba.


> En be is vezetem a (tobbe kevesbe) rendszeres un. adakozast. Mindannyiunk erdeke hogy a webhely mukodjon (es jol!)


Ezt a CH nevében előre is köszönöm.


----------



## ladysla (2020 November 5)

*Kedves Fórumozók!
A kereső jelenleg nem működik. A technikai probléma elhárítása folyamatban van. Kis türelmet!*


----------



## Evila (2020 November 5)

Köszönjük, lesz (van) türelmünk, és azt is, hogy jelezted, hogy átmeneti a probléma. Reméljük, sokan rátalálnak erre a topikra és nem zargatnak titeket privát üzenetekkel a témában


----------



## F.AnitaRita (2020 November 6)

ladysla írta:


> *Kedves Fórumozók!
> A kereső jelenleg nem működik. A technikai probléma elhárítása folyamatban van. Kis türelmet!*


Köszönjük a tájékoztatást!


----------



## deciso (2020 November 6)

FLAMINGO írta:


> És ebben az esetben közösségi oldal helyett szolgáltatóvá válnánk, ami egy teljesen más kategória. Más jogi és egyéb vonzatokkal.


Hú Flamingo de jó hogy elhangzott ez a mondat"szolgáltatóvá válás"
És nem bennfentesként is lehet sejteni mennyire más jogszabályok és kötöttségek és fizetnivalókkal sorolnák át máshová.
De meg kell jegyeznem a fizetési hajlandóság világos hogy csökken.
Hisz bárhová lépünk mindenki "kuncsorog". A politikai lapoktól az ismeretterjesztőkig.Még a Wikipedia is .De meguntuk és nincs rávaló.
Ennyiszer nem lehet zaklatni az olvasót.
Persze a wiki is kapott egyszer, a politikai függetlennek hitt is.És még a Mérce.
De ha mindenki csak önkéntességet adakozást kér.Az megfogy a hajlandóságban.
Ja ott a torrent megosztó is.
Ja ott a többi warez vagy sima megosztó mind küzd a megélhetőségért.
Egy idő után mégis a tagsági díj fog csak működni.
Ha szolgáltatónak számít is.


----------



## Melitta (2020 November 6)

deciso írta:


> Hú Flamingo de jó hogy elhangzott ez a mondat"szolgáltatóvá válás"
> És nem bennfentesként is lehet sejteni mennyire más jogszabályok és kötöttségek és fizetnivalókkal sorolnák át máshová.
> De meg kell jegyeznem a fizetési hajlandóság világos hogy csökken.
> Hisz bárhová lépünk mindenki "kuncsorog". A politikai lapoktól az ismeretterjesztőkig.Még a Wikipedia is .De meguntuk és nincs rávaló.
> ...



Ingyenes az oldal, ingyen dolgozik mindenki amiert mindnyajan halasak vagyunk ugy a Canadahun moderatorainak mint a Canadahun radio munkatarsainak.
A tamogatast nem a mi megelhetesunkre kerjuk hanem a szerver koltsegre ami nelkul nincs megjelenesi lehetosegunk. A warez oldalak mind csinalnak penzt, ha masbol nem a reklambol, ami nekunk nincs. Mi feljelenteseket gyujtottunk be, jo sokat es nem reklamokat.
Tagsagi dijrol sokszor szo volt mar , nagyon szeles keru felmerest kene csinalnunk, hogy mit szolna hozza a tagsag.
MI egy kozossegi oldal vagyunk , fel es letoltesek egy kicsi resze /ami igen aktiv/ a Ch-n. A
36 ezer temabol nincs 100 letoltos topic.

A jelenlegi helyzet par honapja elkoltoztunk nagyobb es jobb dragabb /$500 us havonta /szervere. Ez volt az elso lepes.
A Canadahun sajnos elavult nincsenek frissitesi lehetosegek se mar egyszeruen osreginek mondhato, ergo teljes felujitas kell. A basic forum kiegeszitoi mint pl a kereso mar ujrainditgatva , mindennel noszogatva se akar dolgozni, igy nem lehet tovabb halogatni az atalakitast, amit Goyo a jovoheten tud elkezdeni.
Mekora munka az tudjuk, az idot meg megsacolni se merjuk meddig fog tartani mert 4 millio post irgalmatlanul sok.
A masik dilemam amit nem akartam a netre kiirni, de csak el kell mondjam ,mert sokan azt hiszek "van bor a kepemen koldulni...."/ilyen leveleket kapok/.
Nyugger vagyok.Komoly beteg lettem, szivbajos szamtalan. infaktuson , szivmuteten tul. Anyagilag nem tudom vallalni a szerverkoltseget.
Belemegyunk ilyen hatalmas atalakitasba es ha nem tudjuk osszedobni a szerverkoltseget akkor meg vannak szamlalva napjaink , erdemes-e megcsinalni. Napok ota ezen idegeskedek .
Elottem van a sok idos tagunk akik a Candahunon tanultak meg a net hasznaltat veluk mi lesz? A sok maganyos ember akinek mi adtuk a vilaggal a kapcsolatot baratokat szorakozast. Hany pedagogus tagunknak tartoznak koszonettel azok a diakok szulok aki nalunk kaptak utmutatast segitseget .. vilaghiru kezimunka gyujtemenyek amiket a ch tagjai himeztek es dekoracioik, sokuknak ez a hely napi szintu kapcsolatot jelent. Sorolhatnam az osszes topicot hisz szazezres latogatottsaguak, a kultura az iroink akiknek bemutatkozasi lehetoseget reklamot adunk stb.
Nem ugy van az hogy becsukom az ajtot 19 ev utan es a viszontlatasra.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 November 6)

deciso írta:


> Hú Flamingo de jó hogy elhangzott ez a mondat"szolgáltatóvá válás"
> ...
> *Egy idő után mégis a tagsági díj fog csak működni.*
> Ha szolgáltatónak számít is.


Ha olvastad az előző hsz-t, leszűrheted, hogy, amíg Melitta lélegzik, ez nem fog bekövetkezni...


----------



## ladysla (2020 November 7)

*Kedves Fórumozók!*
*A kereső újra működik.*


----------



## H-111 (2020 December 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ebben egyedül a tulajdonos dönthet, de én megértem az álláspontját (amíg lehet, mindenki számára legyen elérhető a CH, de aki tud és segít, azt örömmel elfogadjuk).
> 
> Újfent csak a tulaj illetékes ebben a kérdéskkörben is, de számoljunk!
> A te 20/2 havi $- od alapul véve:
> ...



Tudod Flamingó,

érthetö lenne a támogatási kérés.
De...azt kell mondjam,ahogy korábban ladysla fogalmazta, "letöltögetni" járok ide én is. S semmi más. 

Nincs értelme érdemben belefolyni bármibe, mert nem tetszö, balliberális vonalatoktól eltérö beirásokat kökeményen kicenzurázzátok, ahogy ezt egyes aktuális fórumokban, mi több, a facebook-oldalon páran meg is emlitik.

Az nem fog menni, hogy egy polgári, konzervativ véleményü valaki támogató, majd eltüri hogy kicenzurázzák, kizárják.


----------



## Melitta (2020 December 17)

H-111 írta:


> Tudod Flamingó,
> 
> érthetö lenne a támogatási kérés.
> De...azt kell mondjam,ahogy korábban ladysla fogalmazta, "letöltögetni" járok ide én is. S semmi más.
> ...


Eleg fucsan allsz a dolgokhoz. Arra jok vagyunk hogy biztositsuk az igenyeidet.
Nagyon sok fidesznyik, konzervativ tagunk van , es nagyreszuk kulturaltan tarsalog nem kell kicenzurazni semmit, meg ha nem is ertunk mindig egyet veluk.
Torles minden esetben szemelyeskedes sertegetes vagy kulturalatlan stilus miatt tortenik. Senkitol nem kerdeztuk meg melyik parttal szimpatizal, meg toled sem.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 December 17)

H-111 írta:


> Tudod Flamingó,
> 
> érthetö lenne a támogatási kérés.
> De...azt kell mondjam,ahogy korábban ladysla fogalmazta, "letöltögetni" járok ide én is. S semmi más.


Ezt nem igazán értem. Ez a beírásod is "más".


H-111 írta:


> Nincs értelme érdemben belefolyni bármibe, mert nem tetszö, balliberális vonalatoktól eltérö beirásokat kökeményen kicenzurázzátok, ahogy ezt egyes aktuális fórumokban, mi több, a facebook-oldalon páran meg is emlitik.


Már melyik facebook oldalon? A CH-én?
De, hisz azt szerinted cenzurázzuk, akkor hogyan is jelenhetne meg?


H-111 írta:


> Az nem fog menni, hogy egy polgári, konzervativ véleményü valaki támogató, majd eltüri hogy kicenzurázzák, kizárják.


Dehogynem. Ha már a FB-t említetted, ott pl. egy többezres társaság az OLKT, akár azt is tekinthetnénk irányvonalnak...
De nem tesszük. A szabályzatunkban le van írva, hogy mi az ami nem megengedett a CH-n. A szerint járunk el.
Amúgy érdekes hozzáállás, nem tetszik a támogatás kérése, de azért gond nélkül használod a CH-t, majd kritizálod is.


----------



## H-111 (2020 December 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ezt nem igazán értem. Ez a beírásod is "más".
> 
> Már melyik facebook oldalon? A CH-én?
> De, hisz azt szerinted cenzurázzuk, akkor hogyan is jelenhetne meg?
> ...



Figyelj, ha nem akarsz megérteni, akkor nem fogod megérrteni azt, amit irtam.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 December 17)

H-111 írta:


> Figyelj, ha nem akarsz megérteni, akkor nem fogod megérrteni azt, amit irtam.


Én pont fordítva látom.


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 20)

Ani540 írta:


> Szerintem is korrekt dolog lenne valamennyi "tagdíj" fizetése.


Ezt az ötletet én is támogatom.


----------



## Róbert Ortú (2021 Február 21)

Tizenöt éven át működtettem egy fotós közösségi oldalt a Fotóbarlangot. Egymagam voltam az Admin, és az oldal leprogramozója. Saját szerveren ment az oldal, illetve még megy is, de nincs semmi aktivitás az oldalon. Mivel saját zsebből finanszírozom az egészet, felvetettem, hogy legyen tagdíj. Felhasználónként, és havonta 100 forint. Nagyon rövid idő alatt távozott mindenki az oldalról. Közel 400 tag volt, most halott az oldal. Mivel a domain név regisztrációt több évre előre kifizettem, még működik az oldal, de ha lejárt a regisztráció, nem fogom meghosszabbítani. A közel 400 tagból két kezemen meg tudnám számolni hányan fizettek volna, viszont volt olyan tag, aki azzal gyanúsított, hogy a tagdíjakból akarok luxusnyaralásra menni. Erről az oldalról van szó: https://www.photo4u.hu/photopost/


----------



## Melitta (2021 Február 21)

Róbert Ortú írta:


> Tizenöt éven át működtettem egy fotós közösségi oldalt a Fotóbarlangot. Egymagam voltam az Admin, és az oldal leprogramozója. Saját szerveren ment az oldal, illetve még megy is, de nincs semmi aktivitás az oldalon. Mivel saját zsebből finanszírozom az egészet, felvetettem, hogy legyen tagdíj. Felhasználónként, és havonta 100 forint. Nagyon rövid idő alatt távozott mindenki az oldalról. Közel 400 tag volt, most halott az oldal. Mivel a domain név regisztrációt több évre előre kifizettem, még működik az oldal, de ha lejárt a regisztráció, nem fogom meghosszabbítani. A közel 400 tagból két kezemen meg tudnám számolni hányan fizettek volna, viszont volt olyan tag, aki azzal gyanúsított, hogy a tagdíjakból akarok luxusnyaralásra menni. Erről az oldalról van szó: https://www.photo4u.hu/photopost/


A napjaink meg vannak szamolva, pontosan mi is ebben a cipoben jarunk. Regen is nehezen ment ez a "koltseges" hobbi" , menetkozben lebetegedtem es az evek is elszalltak mellettem, sajnos nekem nem jott be Canada anyagilag, sem luxus nyaralasra de meg nyaralasra se futotta. 
Hogy meg mindig vagyunk, annak a tagjainknak koszonhetjuk akik ha van modjuk tamogatjak az oldalt, es a kitarto onzetlenul dolgozo modiknak, Goyonak koszonheto. Koszonet erte!!!!!
Alando tema magunk kozott is , a hogyan tovabb es mibol. A tagdij bevezetese szep lassan de biztosan leepulesunket okozna, ahogy irtad a te esetedet.
MInt kozossegi oldal sok embernek mi jelentjuk a vilaggal valo kapcsolatot, nem csak most a Covi miatt, hanem mert nalunk kezdte az internettel valo ismeretseget.
Sok idos tagunk is van akik nem tudnak + koltseget vallalni, van jo modu tagunk is , meseltem milyen nehez helyzetbe vagyunk, meghallgatott , es o is a tagdijat ajnalotta. Csoron ne jotekonykodjon senki , fizesse meg a sajat szorakozasat mindenki. Egy egeszseges dollart nem tudtam kiimadkozni belole, lehet en vagyok alkalmatlan erre a szerepre.
MIkor kezdtuk kis barati tasasaggal nem gondoltuk volna, hogy mi leszunk Eszak-Amerika legnagyobb webportalja , nem gondoltunk profitra meg fizetesre .
Orultunk mindenkinek, nyitottak voltunk es vagyunk mindenre.
MAr csak egy, de a legnagyobb gondunk van, hogyan tovabb es mibol.


----------



## Róbert Ortú (2021 Február 21)

Melitta írta:


> A napjaink meg vannak szamolva, pontosan mi is ebben a cipoben jarunk. Regen is nehezen ment ez a "koltseges" hobbi" , menetkozben lebetegedtem es az evek is elszalltak mellettem, sajnos nekem nem jott be Canada anyagilag, sem luxus nyaralasra de meg nyaralasra se futotta.
> Hogy meg mindig vagyunk, annak a tagjainknak koszonhetjuk akik ha van modjuk tamogatjak az oldalt, es a kitarto onzetlenul dolgozo modiknak, Goyonak koszonheto. Koszonet erte!!!!!
> Alando tema magunk kozott is , a hogyan tovabb es mibol. A tagdij bevezetese szep lassan de biztosan leepulesunket okozna, ahogy irtad a te esetedet.
> MInt kozossegi oldal sok embernek mi jelentjuk a vilaggal valo kapcsolatot, nem csak most a Covi miatt, hanem mert nalunk kezdte az internettel valo ismeretseget.
> ...


Kedves Melitta,
Voltak az évek folyamán vitáink veled, de ebben a témakörben teljesen egyetértek veled. Én ugyan kisnyugdíjas vagyok, de ha lehet, szívesen támogatom az oldalt, mert a magam részéről jól érzem itt magam. Sajnos függetlenül attól, mit hazudik a hazai média a nyugdíjakról, még mindig alig éri el a nyugdíjam a száztízezer forintot. Három éve mentem nyugdíjba, az utolsó öt évben a két vállalkozásomból közel hétszázezer forint jövedelem után fizettem járulékot, nem vettem ki ennyit a cégből, csak járulékot fizettem ennyit, hogy valami elfogadható nyugdíjam legyen. Százháromezer forint lett a kezdő nyugdíjam. Szóval annak ellenére, hogy időnként odacsípünk egymásnak, veled érzek, és tehetségemhez mérten támogatom az oldalt. Nagyon sajnálnám, ha az oldal, aminek a kizárásaimat is beleszámítva már régóta tagja vagyok megszűnne.
Barátsággal:
Kis István (Korábban Baggins)


----------



## HUN-MentoL (2021 Július 16)

Sziasztok,
Rég jártam a fórumon, mert elveszett az accountom. Anno, rengeteg könyvhöz jutottam hozzá a segítségetekkel, és ezt keresem most is.
Én szívesen hozzájárulnék anyagilag, ha ez még téma itt.

Egyébként, régen, ha jól emléxem, akkor a Dumcsi/Kltúra topik alatt voltak az ebook-ok. Most merre kereshetem őket?


----------

